# Standard Poodle Size Questions



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

A small works for a puppy & generally into the 8-10th month. You may change to a medium eventually. Rango is 13 months old, 18.5" at the withers, 62-63# & wears a 14” to 20” collar from Custom Leather Dog Adjustable Rolled Half Check Solid Brass | Hogan Custom Leather

In a Silverfoot martingale he started in a small & now wears a med. https://www.silverfoot.com/store.php?crn=253&rn=528&action=show_detail


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know about puppy but my adult Spoo who is 35-37lbs weres a 16" leather & it is on the tightest hole, 3/4 width. My OT has a 12" adjustable collar.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww... save some of the shopping fun for later.  You'll buy twice as much because once you get to know your dogs personality, you'll find the "perfect" thing.

I bought a puppy sized leather collar and matching leash. I'll get another leather collar when he's grown, the leash will last.

Nylon, jute, hemp, polyester adjustable are fun and bright but they do not wear well, don't wash well, and fade badly. I take icky dirty stinky collars off of client's grooming dogs. It's nice to see leather, metal, or just clean collars on dogs. I hate to ruin all my hard work by putting the dog's nasty collar on it.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

When Finley was 8 weeks old, we got her a cheapy nylon collar from PetSmart. I think we went with a 3/4 inch wide flat collar (14" length) but we added several additional holes to the collar (could've gone with the smallest one but I didn't like that it was only 1/2 inch wide) with a nail and blowtorch. Easy peasy. 

My thought process on buying doggy accessories is not to buy the expensive/quality stuff unless anticipating how big they'll be as adults (as you seems to be doing). They're going to roll around and be puppies... no sense in shelling out tons of cash until they're adults and you really only have to make the expensive purchases once. But, to each their own... that's just my $0.02.

Have fun shopping!

P.S. Size-wise, Finley at 16 weeks (she's 17 weeks now) were as follows:

Weight: 30 lbs
Height: 20" withers
Length: 20"
Girth: 22"
Neck: 11"


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I too have bought a puppy collar ahead of getting my puppy (heck he isnt even born yet!). I personally prefer a wider collar. I got a Premier small collar. It will last for a few months at least. Premier Quick-Snap Collar, Small, 3/4 inch - Dog Supplies

I would not buy coats, adult collars, etc until you actually get your puppy and it is an adult. Dogs grow at different weights, different widths, different rates, etc. Plus like mentioned, it is more fun to buy stuff after your puppy grows, you know what collar fits them, what their personality is, etc.


----------

